# Is there any method to watch DTH in TV and PC ?



## ajai5777 (May 14, 2010)

Now I am using local cable connection and watching in both TV and PC.I have Tuner card - pixelview play TV pro3.But now ESPN and others are not getting in cable so i decided to shift to DTH.But I need to watch that in TV and PC.(My mom is a serial addict).So I cant watch sports in TV.(PC is in upstairs).I need to record TV programs also.Suggest me a best DTH service and method to watch in both TV and PC.


----------



## khmadhu (May 14, 2010)

u can watch on both Tv and PC but... same channel 
because the control will be in STB (set top box). 

u need to have 2 connections.. 
 if u consider any DTH service this is the same problem.. 


i am using big tv.. they have a good offer for this type.. if u  want to get 2 connections for same house. then for second connection u need to pay only half of the first! connection.  that is if u have connection where u will pay monthly 250. then the second connection will cost only 125 monthly..


----------



## ajai5777 (May 15, 2010)

Please anyone help me to find a solution for this.


----------



## VarDOS (May 15, 2010)

Visit this : *askvarad.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-connect-dishtv-to-pc.html


----------



## azzu (May 15, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Now I am using local cable connection and watching in both TV and PC.I have Tuner card - pixelview play TV pro3.But now ESPN and others are not getting in cable so i decided to shift to DTH.But I need to watch that in TV and PC.(My mom is a serial addict).So I cant watch sports in TV.(PC is in upstairs).I need to record TV programs also.Suggest me a best DTH service and method to watch in both TV and PC.



same same problem here to..
i got my Pc on upstairs to.. Plz help out guys...

Btw : varad ur site shows how to connect Dth to pc but not what our main problem is 
plz better read the total Post


----------

